

Show HN: Socialight.io, Google Analytics for social media - lgsilver
http://socialight.io

======
stronglikedan
Is there perhaps a demo or video to showcase functionality, so that I don't
have to create an account to learn more?

I'm specifically interested in the API functionality. We have a marketing
campaign application into which we are currently building functionality to
track social media posts related to a campaign. On the surface, this looks
like something we could leverage instead of building it all out ourselves, but
I cannot determine that from the information on the landing page.

~~~
lgsilver
Hi Stronglikedan, not for the current version, but there will be in the coming
days. In the mean time, I'd be happy to send you screen shots if you'd like,
just send me an email: lindsay@socialight.io.

------
amarcus
Doesn't seem to work on FB Fan Pages. I suspect that majority of your users
will be small business owners looking for a social media dashboard. I have
been looking for something like this to connect all my startups social
accounts into a single dashboard and it seems that i can only link my personal
FB profile.

~~~
lgsilver
Hey Marcus, Not yet, but we're adding FB pages (and other platforms, now).
Send me an email (lindsay@socialight.io) and I'll let you know when we add
them. Should be in the next few days. -- Lindsay

------
bussiere
Seems interesting and as always how to export data ?

~~~
lgsilver
Great question. We've actually built an exports/reporting api, but need to
make sure it clears the platforms' TOS. We'll make it available as soon as
possible! And, Thanks for checking it out :).

------
fiatjaf
It could use some examples in the landing page.

~~~
mrcarmody
Hi fiatjaf, we've got some in the works and should have those up soon. It's
super simple to get started with the app, but you can also email
lindsay@socialight.io for some screenshots.

